# Replacement nib for a Magnetic Vertex....



## Hendu3270 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok, I bought a small fountain pen maybe 10 years ago and some Noodler's "red rattlers" ink. It was a cheap pen on Ebay and cost maybe 15 bucks. That was 7 years before I ever even thought about a lathe. Sooo, obviously I make pens now. I had a Vertex fountain pen that had never been inked and I thought I would give it a whirl. In finding my bottle of ink, I stumbled upon that little fountain pen and put ink in both. The Vertex writes ok, but skips a little and writes a little thick for my liking. What, and where, can I get a decent replacement nib for the Vertex? The one that came with it is very smooth and not "scratchy" at all. It's just the skipping that irritates me. It doesn't happen if I write in slow motion, but at a normal pace it's just not good.

On a side note, the little no name pen, writes like a champ! So much so, that I've removed all other red ink pens from my desk and and it gets used like crazy. The only markings on it are on the nib. It says "LANBO" and nothing else. It's two-toned colored with silver and gold (I'm sure not real gold), and has six (6) small holes on each tine and no breather hole at the end of the ink channel. It also has a little piece that sticks down from the feed, that slides out to the end of the nib. Attached to it is a thin metal piece that is sandwhiched between the tines, I'm sure to aid in cleaning the channel. I've attached a couple of pics of this. Any experience or thooughts on "LANBO"? Just another nib manufacturer?

I've been using my own crafted pens to write with for so long, it bugs the heck out of me, that this cheap, Ebay pen is getting all the love. I need to get my Vertex up to par. I think this may be the beginning of my fountain pen road, in use and creating for my site as well. I've just not known anything about them, and have been too intimidated by them to find out more info. Never wanted to offer them for sale and not know how to answer any questions from a potential client.

Bad cell phone pics I know. Sorry...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2014)

Before trying anything else, I suggest you try thinning the ink with distilled water -- just the amount in the cartridge converter (not the whole bottle!)

I've found the same nib writes very differently with different inks, and I'm ascribing the difference to how thick/thin the ink is created.


----------

